# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Αναβαθμιση απο 10.5.8 σε 10.6.8 ή νεοτερο

## jim_p

Καλησπερα σε ολους.

Ειμαι κατοχος ενος imac με osx 10.5.8 leopard και απο σημερα κατοχος ενος iphone 5. Θελω να συνδεσω το iphone μου με το itunes για να συχρονισω επαφες, ημερολογιο κλπ.
Το προβλημα ειναι πως το νεο iphone θελει itunes 11 και το itunes 11 θελει osx 10.6.8 τουλαχιστον για να εγκατασταθει.Οποτε το θεμα μου ειναι πως θα αναβαθμησω ΑΜΕΣΑ το λειτουργικο στην νεα εκδοση,
Το store εχει το δισκακι το οποιο αποστελεται σε 24ωρες, αλλα σκεφτομαι μηπως γινεται να το κατεβασω με καποιο τροπο και να πληρωσω με paypal πχ.
Γινεται?

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------


## LOUKAS32

οχι μονο Order disc

----------


## jim_p

:Sad:  Ευχαριστω παντως

- - - Updated - - -

Κατα την αναβαθμηση υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην μου δουλευει καποια εφαρμογη λογω ασυμβατοτητας πχ?

----------


## esykas

> Καλησπερα σε ολους.
> 
> Ειμαι κατοχος ενος imac με osx 10.5.8 leopard και απο σημερα κατοχος ενος iphone 5. Θελω να συνδεσω το iphone μου με το itunes για να συχρονισω επαφες, ημερολογιο κλπ.
> Το προβλημα ειναι πως το νεο iphone θελει itunes 11 και το itunes 11 θελει osx 10.6.8 τουλαχιστον για να εγκατασταθει.Οποτε το θεμα μου ειναι πως θα αναβαθμησω ΑΜΕΣΑ το λειτουργικο στην νεα εκδοση,
> Το store εχει το δισκακι το οποιο αποστελεται σε 24ωρες, αλλα σκεφτομαι μηπως γινεται να το κατεβασω με καποιο τροπο και να πληρωσω με paypal πχ.
> Γινεται?
> 
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.


καλημέρα τζιμ 
αν έχεις κάποιον με 10.7 ζήτα του το cd να την περάσεις αλλιώς pm me

----------


## jim_p

Κατεβασα την 10.7 απο τορρεντ, μπας και γινει το θαυμα προσωρινα, αλλα δεν μπαινει. Λεει οτι θελει 10.6 :P
Επισης, ο τοπικος... mac guru :P μου ειπε οτι το καθε δισκακι χρησιμοποιειται σε ενα και μονο υπολογιστη.

----------


## esykas

ναι ρε φίλε θέλει από 10.5.8 σε 10.6 και μετά 10.7 όλα σε ένα νοικοκυρεμένα ο γκουρού μπορεί να παίξει στοίχημα  :One thumb up: 
Όλα αυτά θα τα κάνεις χωρίς να κάνεις format παρά μόνο upgrade και μετά αναβαθμίζεις στο 10.7
 Κράτα το 10.7 που έχει βρες ήδη,βρες και το 10.6 και αφού το περάσεις και αυτό κάνε όλες τις αναβαθμίσεις με την ησυχία σου  :Onfire:  και βάλε και την 10.7 :Respekt: 
Υ.Γ.τελικά ποιό imac είναι διότι δεν πάνε όλα στην 10.7 ή στην 10.8

----------


## amp829

ενδιαφερομαι και γω για αναβαθμιση σε 10.7.χ   και δεν θελω torrent πουλαει χαριζει κανεις ή πουλαει ? επισης θα εχω προβλημα με την χρηση των ηδη υπαρχοντων προγραμματων και αρχειων ?
ευχαριστω !

----------


## stel_0

To torrent γιατί δεν το θες ? Συνήθως είναι ένα αγορασμένο image που το διαμοιράζουν.

----------


## amp829

επειδη πολλα torrents εχουν σφαλαματα και δεν θελω ενα τοσο σημαντικο στοιχειο του υπολογιστη μου να εχει ανδεχωμενος καποιο σφαλμα

----------


## stel_0

> επειδη πολλα torrents εχουν σφαλαματα και δεν θελω ενα τοσο σημαντικο στοιχειο του υπολογιστη μου να εχει ανδεχωμενος καποιο σφαλμα


kai εγώ είμαι επιφυλακτικός με το OS, αλλά δεν έχω συναντήσει ποτέ πρόβλημα με torrents για OSX. Άσε που αν θες μπορείς να κάνεις verify το image με το ίδιο το λειτουργικό.

----------

